# Bba



## pratik bose (21 Mar 2014)

Hi. 
I have been battling bba recently. 
I have not got the time to do loads with the tank as am flat out with work and a dissertation atm.

I have read that bba occurs due to low co2 levels and poor circulation. 
However in my tank the bba has grown on the co2 diffuser and co2 pipe. And on the plants near the co2 diffuser and the outlet pipe. 

Hence my confusion.  Surely bba would grow away from the co2 source and away from the outlet spout where in essence there ia high c02 and high circulation. 

Am currently looking to buy a wavemaker to aid with circulation. 

Have also read that hydrochloric acid kills bba got 6% vol hydrochloric acid from boots. It did not affect it. Do I need stronger stuff if so where can I buy it.

Also some people recommend spot treatment with flourish excel. This costs 18 quid a bottle bit steep. Would liquid co2 do the same thing as flourish? 

Any insight would be appreciated.  





Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## nickmcmechan (21 Mar 2014)

pratik bose said:


> Hi.
> I have been battling bba recently.
> I have not got the time to do loads with the tank as am flat out with work and a dissertation atm.
> 
> ...




Would be useful to share pics, dosing regime, water, change regime, lighting etc...and age if tank inahbitants


----------



## Andy Thurston (21 Mar 2014)

http://www.thenutrientcompany.com/product/tnc-carbon/
£12.45 for 1l is a bit cheaper


----------



## EdwinK (21 Mar 2014)

Direct injections of 3 percent Hydrogen peroxide works well for treatment. However you should improve your overall maintenance regime.


----------



## pratik bose (21 Mar 2014)

260lt tank. Monthly 50% waterchanges.
Dose flourish 5ml once a week.
Co2 pressurised 2 bubbles/sec. On soleniod on 2 hrs before and off 1 hr before lighting.
2 x 39w jbl solar white t5s 6hrs per day. Used to be 8. Have since reduced photo perios
Fluval 405 filter.
Inhabitants: 5 white cloud minnows. 2 rainbows. 4 ottos. 2 snails. 1 rubber mouth dwarf plec. 1 mega clown plec.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## harryH (21 Mar 2014)

Once a month water changes is far to infrequent. I do twice a week but would consider once a week the minimum.

I also notice your plants look healthy but  you don't have nearly enough plants to help create the Biotope you are looking to create.

I would increase the amount of plants to cover around 80% of the base and change 50% water at least weekly. Also concentrate on your CO2 and flow distribution. My 80l gets 3 bubble a second for example. Also for dramatic results think about using the EI fertilisation, it's amazing http://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/ei-dosing-using-dry-salts.1211/. Hope that helps
Harry


----------



## pratik bose (21 Mar 2014)

Good advice there.  Where do you guys buy the ferts from?  

I'll have a look for plants.  Just need to find the right ones. 

Took out a fair few plants as it was covered in bba. 
Will be looking to buy a wavemaker to help with circulation. 

Thought it would be a better idea to get rid of the bba before I get more plants

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Edvet (21 Mar 2014)

If you are strapped for time and cash i would do a 3 day blackout and go low energy till you can afford more time and money.
Do 50-75 % waterchangeand stop CO2, then blackout. After that lower the amount of light you use, fert once a week and change 25 % water once a week.


----------



## harryH (21 Mar 2014)

pratik bose said:


> Will be looking to buy a wavemaker to help with circulation.


You really don't need to go to the expense of a wavemaker if you mean the controller and pumps, just buy a Koralia pump and aim at turning over the water 10 times per hr. Depending on your current flow rate a 1600 lph would probably do for additional flow. The next size up is 2800 lph. They are used by lots of people on here and really do a great job. If you prefer you could have it on a timer to switch off at night but I leave mine on as I think it helps with oxygen level when you need it most.

Edvet's advice is sound. you could do the black out prior to adding more plants.

Buy the ferts from our sponsors Auarium Plant food company. You can buy a starter kit for around £18 and you get the bottles, loads of ferts and full instructions. You can either dose dry or, as I prefer, mix the powders in the bottles to the instructions and dose the solution with a pipette. They really do last ages even though with the EI system you will be dosing daily.

Harry


----------



## kirk (21 Mar 2014)

Only 2 snails are you sure?


----------



## pratik bose (21 Mar 2014)

Yeah only 2 snails why? 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## three-fingers (21 Mar 2014)

If they are nerite snails, 2 is a good number though . A lot of people seem to have unsustainable numbers of nerites in their tanks IME. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pratik bose (21 Mar 2014)

Yeah one zebra and another orange one with black markings.

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## three-fingers (21 Mar 2014)

Nice, 2 is a good number . Nerites find it difficult to compete with fish, shrimp and other snails for prepared food, meaning algae and biofilm are their main diet in the aquarium. If you have too many nerites, it's easy for them to slowly starve to death, especially since we try to reduce/eliminate algae in planted tanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

